# Dearborn 14-16 sickle mower



## stevewel (May 26, 2012)

Hey all, I have a MF 135 with a 3 point hitch and 540 PTO, I bought a dearborn 14-16 sickle mower at an auction this weekend. I understand the dearborn implements were made to work on the Ford 8n, 9n models, but it was cheap and I was interested in a sickle mower for some creek/ditch areas. I have yet to attempt to hook it up to my tractor, but just wondering if any of you may see any problems with this set up? I believe I will need to get a PTO adapter for the tractor so that the PTO arm on the mower will attach to the tractor, but other than that, I think it looks good. Any thoughts?


----------

